
The most popular digital goods are virtual money, weapons and gifts - foppr
http://games.venturebeat.com/2009/09/11/the-most-popular-digital-goods-are-virtual-money-weapons-and-gifts/
======
blasdel
Does the iTunes Store not sell pure digital goods exclusively? I would think
that their _billions of dollars_ in gross revenue completely dominates these
trinkets.

Beyond that isn't commercial software a digital good?

I'm tired of this breathless bullshit in support of a 'market' for 64x64px
icons on your Facebook wall.

